# Fastest SF-Palo Alto route with mellowest traffic?



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

If such a thing exists. I've ridden SF to Woodside along Ocean Beach, the Olympic Club and then either got lost or the actual route is the highway with cars whizzing by at 55 mph. Is there another, easier way? Leaving from Noe, thanks in advance.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You might want to try the SF2G ride or just the route.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

What ukbloke said - when I'm riding from Redwood Shores up to Marin I usually go up Skyline (where there is fast traffic) and back down the bay trail way (http://app.strava.com/rides/sf2g-bayway-142716). The latter only really has traffic just north of SFO near Costco and on 3rd Ave, if you need to use it.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy cow! Look at the elevation gain! I need to ride south of the city more - Marin is too hilly.

Thanks for the link! (And I know there is great climbing south and east of the City.)


----------

